# VOIP > Resources >  RTPproxy

## acoul

RTPproxy is a proxy for RTP streams that can help SER handle NAT situations, as well as proxy IP telephony between IPv4 and IPv6 networks

a basic configuration file for OpenSER to do VoIP NAT traversal using RTPProxy

RTPProxy on a Remote Host

----------

